# Raleigh, Eagle 1 Law Enforcement Supply



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Found this on Carolina Shooters Forum. It's this Saturday.


> On Oct. 13 at 9:00 AM Eagle 1 Law enforcement Supply is having a Grand opening for the range. Theres gonna be vendors, give aways, free food, contests, turkey shoots, a lawenforcement ironman competition, raffles for free range memberships, drawing for free guns and other prizes. Check out there website at www.eagle1supply.com


----------

